# hi(interiordesign)



## reham (Aug 8, 2014)

my husband work as interior design he have 8 years experience we will come to Australia soon we have daughter she is 3 years old I wanne ask which best city best sallery for this career to live in Australia some people say Melbourne and others say adelidae ..?I need some body helping me


----------



## consensual (Mar 17, 2013)

I do not know if you clearly know the demand of your husband's skill in Australia. Probably you need to seriously investigate this further. There is no pride in deciding to come or not to come. 
If you decided, probably Melbourne would be the most livable city that suite your background but again if you have rich source of cash, this won't be a concern anyway.
I have witnessed too many cases which may not be good to sugar coat. Immigration is like a business here from what I see. But even now, this is slowly being revealed as fraud when migration agency is playing with Austalia immigration loophole to sell like a hot cake.


----------



## reham (Aug 8, 2014)

thx but I don't understand what u need to say I ask about interior designer or interior decorator best city that he will found ajob with a good sallery because we are family


----------

